# Angela Lansbury



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Goodbye Mrs. Lovett. You will be sadly missed.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Goodbye Mrs. Lovett. You will be sadly missed.
> Rest in Peace.


Goodbye, Dame Angela. 

She certainly had a long and fulfilled life. A legend!


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

She left this world just few days before her birthday.

Rest in peace, Dame Angela Brigid Lansbury!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

My mother, a "Murder, She Wrote" addict, would say "Goodbye, Mrs Fletcher." So many memorable personae to bid farewell. Lansbury was with us for so many years that I was surprised to discover just how early she made movies. Not many years ago I discovered the original, British version of "Gaslight," in which she made her debut in 1944 and won an Oscar nomination for best supporting actress. BTW, that film is even better than the MGM version, terse, tense and atmospheric (British fimmakers, including the young Hitchcock, were good at this in the black & white era), with the incomparable Anton Walbrook the most elegant, suave, creepy psychopath you could ever not want to be married to. Lansbury is perfect as the seductive, conniving young housemaid.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She made you feel that you knew her. She sang in The Picture of Dorian Gray ages and ages ago.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

From Aunty Mame to Bednobs and Broomsticks to Murder she wrote,loved Murder she Wrote seen every episode.

RIP Angela


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She made you feel that you knew her. She sang in The Picture of Dorian Gray ages and ages ago.


She was a mezzo and she actually sang as high as G sharp above the staff. And I think her portrayal of Eleanor Iselin in The Manchurian Canfidate is one of the most chilling depictions of evil ever enacted. I still am shocked every time when she gives her son that full mouth kiss.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> Goodbye Mrs. Lovett. You will be sadly missed.
> Rest in Peace.


I am so glad you started this thread


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> My mother, a "Murder, She Wrote" addict, would say "Goodbye, Mrs Fletcher." So many memorable personae to bid farewell. Lansbury was with us for so many years that I was surprised to discover just how early she made movies. Not many years ago I discovered the original, British version of "Gaslight," in which she made her debut in 1944 and won an Oscar nomination for best supporting actress. BTW, that film is even better than the MGM version, terse, tense and atmospheric (British fimmakers, including the young Hitchcock, were good at this in the black & white era), with the incomparable Anton Walbrook the most elegant, suave, creepy psychopath you could ever not want to be married to. Lansbury is perfect as the seductive, conniving young housemaid.


When I was in undergrad and my first grad school, many of my professors were nuns. They all loved Murder, She Wrote and the night when it was on made their lounge area in the convent a packed house. My first voice teacher a nun was a major fan of the show.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> My mother, a "Murder, She Wrote" addict, would say "Goodbye, Mrs Fletcher." So many memorable personae to bid farewell. Lansbury was with us for so many years that I was surprised to discover just how early she made movies. Not many years ago I discovered the original, British version of "Gaslight," in which she made her debut in 1944 and won an Oscar nomination for best supporting actress. BTW, that film is even better than the MGM version, terse, tense and atmospheric (British fimmakers, including the young Hitchcock, were good at this in the black & white era), with the incomparable Anton Walbrook the most elegant, suave, creepy psychopath you could ever not want to be married to. Lansbury is perfect as the seductive, conniving young housemaid.


I got to check out the British version of Gaslight. I've always have a fascination with the MGM version of the film, in part because of Ingrid Bergman, but also because it is compellingly complimented by Hitchcock's Spellbound, which came about a year later. Thank you for the mention.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

She moved her family to Ireland in the 1969 to get her daughter away from the hippie cult she had fallen in with









Angela Lansbury Once Saved Her Daughter From Charles Manson’s Cult: ‘He Was Charismatic in So Many Ways’


In the wake of Angelia Lansbury’s death on Tuesday, a 2014 interview the actor gave to MailOnline (via The Independent) has resurfaced due to the revelation that Lansbury once saved her daugh…




variety.com


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

And she was in one of the creepiest scenes in film history. In The Manchurian Candidate, there's a scene where she's talking to her brainwashed son and kisses him romantically, or at least it appears that way. The whole movie is creepy and disturbing, and Lansbury was more than up to the task.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I posted in the Musicals thread. I was fortunate enough to see her on stage 5 times (twice in _Sweeney Todd_). She won six Tony Awards including a Lifetime Achievement Award this year.


----------

